

Drink Attribute - reduxredacted
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms675651(VS.85,loband).aspx

======
reduxredacted
Meh, maybe it's just my frustration with trying to find a particular attribute
in AD today, but I think this one could have been left out.

